
Show HN: Original Rap about Databases - freeslugs
Yo it&#x27;s friday night, I&#x27;m hanging out with the Oracle&#x2F;<p>the database servers, man it&#x27;s not metaphorical&#x2F;<p>optimizing queries and creating new lables&#x2F;<p>girl you know I like the way you drop those tables<p>Yo, I&#x27;m making it rain with that amazon power&#x2F;<p>my databse uptime is four cents and hour&#x2F;<p>SELECT me FROM here, cause you know what I need&#x2F;<p>girl you know it&#x27;s all about those physical reads<p>Girl are you into drugs? cause I make a mean hash&#x2F;<p>but if the po&#x27; comes calling, better flush that cache&#x2F;<p>If you&#x27;re into organic, let&#x27;s make a B+ tree&#x2F;<p>Girl you are unique just like my primary key<p>Relational databases, declaring varchars<p>The skys the limit when you COUNT with the * s<p>running all the queries, finding WHEN things are equal<p>you and me and php it&#x27;s motha f<i></i>*ing sql<p>~ created by my anonymous friend.
======
bjclark
Log off.

------
krapp
I need to step away from the keyboard for a while and reconsider my life.

------
freeslugs
Note : it was written in a dark time of deadlines and sleep deprivation

------
notduncansmith
Reminds me of Design Coding[1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0qMe7Z3EYg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0qMe7Z3EYg)

